# Zich richten naar/ tot, schrijven aan/ naar...



## ThomasK

Ik verifieerde even op onzetaal.net, en vond bij _zich richten_ vooral _*tot*_ [een publiek] of _*op*_ [een doel]. _Zich richten naar_ wordt niet vermeld, maar ik zou het aanvaarden als een letterlijke variant: 'zich richten tot een publiek' kan gebeuren zonder veel opzichtige verplaatsingen of bewegingen in de ruimte (ook zelfs via internet), terwijl 'zich richten naar een publiek' voor mij impliceert dat iemand zich met zijn gezicht en zelfs met zijn lichaam naar het publiek toe keert.

Ik zie iets parallels met schrijven. 'Een brief schrijven *aan'* lijkt mij de taaldaad: informatie sturen, een vraag richten, aan  iemand. *'Naar'* lijkt mij dan het fysieke, het letterlijke aspect ervan. Idem wat mij betreft, met 'sturen'. In principe zit er misschien geen taaldaad achter: het ging om het sturen alleen bijvoorbeeld.

Voelen jullie dat ook zo aan?


----------



## jedna

Zich richten naar betekent volgens mij: zich aanpassen aan (zijn handelen/denken laten bepalen door) de omstandigheden.


----------



## ThomasK

Jaja, akkoord, in die figuurlijke betekenis kan ik mij zeker ook vinden. Zou je het ook letterlijk zo gebruiken?

Ik denk eraan: ik keer mij meestal naar [het licht], maar ik zou mij wel tot iemand kunnen wenden (keren???). Ik wend mij nooit naar iemand, vermoedelijk omdat dat nooit letterlijk wordt gebruikt.


----------



## jedna

ik keer mij meestal naar (het licht) *toe. *Eerder: ik draai mij naar het licht toe,
Als je je tot iemand wendt is dat ook niet letterlijk bedoeld in de zin van je naar iemand toekeren. Je tot iemand wenden is iemand ergens over aanspreken/aanschrijven.

Mogelijk dat er in de poëzie van de letterlijke betekenissen gebruik wordt gemaakt...


----------



## ThomasK

Inderdaad, met die "toe" wordt alles anders. Vreemd toch, vind ik.

Inzake "wenden" is "keren" wel de oorspronkelijke betekenis, zoals in "het steven wenden". Maar ik suggereerde ook dat ik mij niet kan voorstellen dat ik "mij naar iemand wend" omdat die letterlijke betekenis niet langer gebruikt wordt.


----------



## jedna

Schiet mij zojuist te binnen: In een Homerus-vertaling las ik eens: (...) en zij wendden zich tot de vlucht....


----------



## eno2

jedna said:


> Zich richten naar betekent volgens mij: zich aanpassen aan (zijn handelen/denken laten bepalen door) de omstandigheden.


Yep


----------



## eno2

VD:
richt je naar je broer (handel zoals hij)
zich naar de smaak van de koper richten
•zich in alles naar iem. richten (slaafs volgen)
zijn schreden richten naar …


----------



## ThomasK

Aan die "naar" bij "richten' had ik niet gedacht... Ik gebruik het zelf niet, maar oké, het lijkt dus wel te bestaan - en o wee, het past niet in mijn theorie, lijkt mij.


----------



## ThomasK

Kijk nou even. In een artikel in De Standaard van 4-5 nov. bots ik plots op _zich conformeren *naar* (het Europese schoonheidsideaal)._ Volgens mij is dat een contaminatie tussen _zich schikken *naar*_ en _zich conformeren *aan*_ [dat vind ik als enige suggestie)..

Van een andere orde is _zich aan (de westerse normen) assimileren, in hetzelfde artikel over de "ontvoogdingsstrijd" van het kroeshaar_. Normaliter heeft zich assimileren nooit een object, omdat assimileren net impliceert (en in zich bevat) dat iemand zich aan de heersende/ geldende cultuur "aanpast". Voor mij is dat eigenlijk fout, eventueel een pleonasme.

Tot slot, iets dat ik altijd vreemd heb gevonden (maar alla...): _verwijzen *naar*_ maar _refereren *aan*... _Begrijpe wie kan...

Benieuwd hoe jullie hiertegen aankijken!


----------



## jedna

ThomasK said:


> Tot slot, iets dat ik altijd vreemd heb gevonden (maar alla...): _verwijzen *naar*_ maar _refereren *aan*... _Begrijpe wie kan...



Hallo ThomasK,

Ik weet het ook niet precies, maar hier twee mogelijke voorbeelden:
1.Als jij me vraagt, waar heb je dat synoniem gevonden? Dan verwijs ik (je) _naar_ het betreffende boek/de betreffende site.

2.Als ik jou vertel dat ik heb gehoord dat het morgen gaat sneeuwen en als ik jou daarvan wil overtuigen dan refereer ik (baseer ik me op/ondersteun ik mijn opmerking met)_ aan_ de autoriteit van de weerman van het KNMI (bij jullie Ukkel?) die dit meedeelde, opdat jij me zou geloven.

Misschien zou dit het verschil kunnen zijn...?


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Kijk nou even. In een artikel in De Standaard van 4-5 nov. bots ik plots op _zich conformeren *naar* (het Europese schoonheidsideaal)._ Volgens mij is dat een contaminatie tussen _zich schikken *naar*_ en _zich conformeren *aan*_ [dat vind ik als enige suggestie)..


Absoluut.  De Standaard moet betere lectoren aanwerven.


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Tot slot, iets dat ik altijd vreemd heb gevonden (maar alla...): _verwijzen *naar*_ maar _refereren *aan*... _Begrijpe wie kan...


 Het is gewoon zo. Wil je daar een logica achter zoeken/invoeren?


----------



## ThomasK

@eno2: eventueel, of net een gebrek aan logica blootleggen! ;-)

@jedna: Jij ziet dus echt een betekenisverschil. Sjonge, ik zag ze als inwisselbaar, perfecte synoniemen, maar ja, die betekenis 2 is anders (ik zou daar wel durven zeggen: _ik verwijs naar de weerman [om je te overtuigen]_)_._ Omdat ik ze als inwisselbaar zag (het geldt misschien nog meer voor _referentie/ verwijzing_), vond ik de variatie ook vreemd. Een gallicisme: _faire réference à_?

Hoe dan ook vind ik ze semantisch verwant in de zin dat ze figuurlijk wijzen en dat je dus reden zou hebben om daar een semantisch gelijkaardig voorzetsel aan te treffen (_naar, tot, op_ eventueel); _aan_ lijkt mij niet echt naar richting te verwijzen in _iets geven aan iemand_). Maar misschien moet ik een en ander herzien in mijn mentaal lexicon. ;-(

BTW: akkoord dat "assimileren aan" en "zich conformeren naar" om verschillende redenen niet kunnen?


----------



## jedna

Dit zegt vDale:

*conformeren* overgankelijk werkwoord
1 gelijkvormig maken, naar iets inrichten, doen overeenkomen
2 schikken, voegen
•zich conformeren *aan* …eenzelfde gedragslijn volgen of standpunt innemen= zich schikken *naar* …, zich voegen *naar* …

*assimileren 1*
assimileren  overgankelijk werkwoord
1 gelijkvormig maken, gelijkstellen
2 taalkunde;  mbt. twee aangrenzende medeklinkers geheel of gedeeltelijk gelijkmaken
•hs wordt geassimileerd tot s(s)
3 mbt. chemische stoffen in organismen opbouwen
•de assimilerende organen van de planten zijn de bladeren
4 in zich opnemen, opslorpen
•de Germaanse wereld heeft het christendom geassimileerd
•Amsterdam assimileert bevolkingsgroepen van allerlei aard
5 in de verbinding
•zich assimileren zich aanpassen

*assimileren  2*
assimileren onovergankelijk werkwoord
1 taalkunde; van twee aangrenzende medeklinkers geheel of gedeeltelijk gelijk worden
2 zich aanpassen
•immigranten die geassimileerd zijn *aan* hun nieuwe vaderland


----------



## ThomasK

Dus: Van Dale volgt mij dus inzake _conformeren, _maar niet inzake  _assimileren. _Ik had het zelf kunnen opzoeken, sorry, maar ik reageerde in een opwelling - en vandaar...


----------



## jedna

ThomasK said:


> Ik had het zelf kunnen opzoeken, sorry,



Geeft toch niet... Voor mijzelf ook weer eens een kort opfriscursusje


----------

